# Write It Forward: From Writer to Successful Author



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicken Soup Creator Jack Canfield (#1 NY Times best-seller): "Your Warrior-Writer focus is a great one. I always loved at the Maui Writers Conference how your programs delved deeply into the psychological models you need to develop characters. Now you are using that same knowledge to develop people. As we say in California-- way cool! Much love to you my friend, and congratulations on the new book, it looks great!"


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicken Soup Creator Jack Canfield (#1 NY Times best-seller): "Your Warrior-Writer focus is a great one. I always loved at the Maui Writers Conference how your programs delved deeply into the psychological models you need to develop characters. Now you are using that same knowledge to develop people. As we say in California-- way cool! Much love to you my friend, and congratulations on the new book, it looks great!"


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

My local RWA chapter still talks about the Warrior Writer Presentation you gave to use a year or so ago. It's brought up all the time when we discuss goals and the changes in publishing. The book is very helpful to help us keep on track with where we want to go as authors. Thanks!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1312218865&sr=8-2

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------



## jkswift (Jul 13, 2011)

Just downloaded it! Thanks for writing this book Bob and sharing all you've learned.
JK


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## RuthCardello (Jul 10, 2011)

This looks like a topic I'd be interested in.  I'm going to check out your book.  Thanks for posting it here.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Diane Capri (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for this, Bob. I'm sure it's full of excellent information we can all use.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

You certainly know how to promote, I'll give you that. 
You just made a sale in the UK!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

Where is the author's response to the comments?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your 'imposter syndrome' as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Formerly Warrior Writer, this is an updated book that focuses on the strategies and techniques writers need to succeed in today's rapidly changing publishing world. 
Write It Forward is the sum of what I've learned in 20 years of traditional publishing and two years as an indie author and publisher. I made many mistakes over the years and I wrote this book to keep others from making the same mistakes. I've included where I believe publishing is now and where it's going. I also focus on helping writers sort out their own path to Oz, given that each of us are starting from a different place and our vision of Oz is unique to each of us.
For example, can you answer these questions, which Write It Forward poses as exercises and then teaches you how to answer:
What is my strategic goal as a writer? Where do you want to be in five years?
I'll do anything to succeed as a writer, except don't ask me to do . . . . ?
My greatest fear as a writer is?
How high is your imposter syndrome as a writer?
Are you in command of your writing career or are you counting on an agent or editor?
Do you know where you stand on the three P's: Platform, product and promotion?








http://www.amazon.com/Write-Forward-Successful-Writing-ebook/dp/B005ERY8Q6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269298&sr=1-1


----------

